# Simple Tables



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

I built four simple tables for my "TV" room. There's very little routing involved. Very basic stuff using laminated pine panels with mostly pocket hole joints. Minwax Early American stain and Varathane satin oil base. I couldn't find any clear or straight 2x2s for the legs at the big-box stores. So I had to cut them out of larger stock, which was straighter grained.

I was hoping for a slightly more orange finish because I want to make a more ambitious table for my bedroom, where I want to match my existing furniture. I don't think that's going to be easy though because I am pretty sure that it was sprayed with a tinted (candy) top coat.

I still intend to add drawers to my coffee table and shelves to my TV stand and end tables.

I should have put breadboard ends on the tables but I was worried about expansion problems. Other than that I'm pretty pleased with my first furniture. Who could I complain to anyway?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

outstanding KISS/MISS....


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Paul, you did a good job,looks great. They will last for years,too. 

Herb


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Nice job Paul. It doesn't have to be fancy to be a great project. To make it easy to get the same offset on your aprons you can lay them between the legs on 1/4" plywood or MDF. If you want to go for a different look on your next table you can build this simple tapering jig. Be sure to mark the jig for future reference.

I have some gel stain that should give you the orange-ish tint you are looking for. I will dig it out and post the brand/color.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Paul those look awesome . Sure like the colour too


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Good job, Paul.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Nice job, looking good. Paul


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Mike said:


> Nice job Paul. It doesn't have to be fancy to be a great project. To make it easy to get the same offset on your aprons you can lay them between the legs on 1/4" plywood or MDF. If you want to go for a different look on your next table you can build this simple tapering jig. Be sure to mark the jig for future reference.
> 
> I have some gel stain that should give you the orange-ish tint you are looking for. I will dig it out and post the brand/color.


+1 on tapering. That's the next skill step. Pretty easy once you get it down.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Simply Marvelous!


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Nice, simple and timeless. Great Job!


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Great work.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

great result, Paul..


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

TenGees said:


> I built four simple tables for my "TV" room. There's very little routing involved. Very basic stuff using laminated pine panels with mostly pocket hole joints. Minwax Early American stain and Varathane satin oil base. I couldn't find any clear or straight 2x2s for the legs at the big-box stores. So I had to cut them out of larger stock, which was straighter grained.
> 
> I was hoping for a slightly more orange finish because I want to make a more ambitious table for my bedroom, where I want to match my existing furniture. I don't think that's going to be easy though because I am pretty sure that it was sprayed with a tinted (candy) top coat.
> 
> ...


very nice looking stuff, way better than my woodworking skills so far, but I have one concern about the TV table. It doesnt appear to be bolted to the wall? If its freestanding, there doesnt seem to be enough diagonal bracing on the bottoms of the side walls. If someone fell or leant sideways onto it, the weight of that TV could very easily fold it all flat.


----------



## lowracer (May 22, 2015)

taste differs, I like them and the colour just the way they are! well done


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Paul: 
_I should have put breadboard ends on the tables but I was worried about expansion problems..._

Very beautiful and elegant Paul! When we face "expansion problems" is viable to resaw the wood and veneer in a plywood? Thanks in advance!
Sid


----------



## jcayer (Aug 22, 2014)

Beautiful !!!


----------



## Programer (Jan 10, 2015)

Good job Paul.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

sunnybob said:


> very nice looking stuff, way better than my woodworking skills so far, but I have one concern about the TV table. It doesnt appear to be bolted to the wall? If its freestanding, there doesnt seem to be enough diagonal bracing on the bottoms of the side walls. If someone fell or leant sideways onto it, the weight of that TV could very easily fold it all flat.


I think that once I put the shelves in, that should strengthen it more. I'm planning something like in the drawing. If I get around to making doors, I'll probably put thin backs in those areas as well.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Mike said:


> Nice job Paul. It doesn't have to be fancy to be a great project. To make it easy to get the same offset on your aprons you can lay them between the legs on 1/4" plywood or MDF. If you want to go for a different look on your next table you can build this simple tapering jig. Be sure to mark the jig for future reference.
> 
> I have some gel stain that should give you the orange-ish tint you are looking for. I will dig it out and post the brand/color.


I've been thinking about a tapering jig for a while now. Seeing as I had to cut the legs out of larger stock anyway, it wouldn't have been much more work either.

Mike, if you do have an idea on the stain, let me know. This stain seemed more orange on the pine sample at the store. I'm not disappointed with the result, I just wanted to find something close for that next project. I probably won't start that table for quite a while though. I have enough things 'started'. :wink:


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

It will be much safer with the other panels added, 
did i say its a damn sight better than I can do? (g)


----------

